# Possible Orpingtons, gender?



## soosywoosy (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi, I acquired these three chickens from a neighbour who didn't know much about them except that they were some weeks old (I can't remember what he said). After an internet search, I think they are Orpingtons and I had assumed they were hens, looking at the black ones though, I'm concerned they have a roostery look about them. So, am I right about the breed and can any of you tell me if they are male or female?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone other than me this time. @ChickenBiscuts is pretty good with this. Maybe @imnukensc also.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Look to be cockerels. Orpingtons are heavier looking with single combs. Wyandotte?


----------



## soosywoosy (Oct 15, 2021)

I thought those legs looked like they were for strutting. I looked up Wyandotte and the buff one is probably one aswell. How long before they show something that makes it more obvious if they're male or female?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's hard to know since you don't have age or breed. Watch for the combs turning red. Males combs turn red at a younger age.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The buff looks to be a pullet from what I can see and with a single comb could be an orpington. What Robin said, but probably not long. Watch the tail, saddle, and hackle feathers to be thin like a rooster's.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

The 2 gold wyandottes look like cockerels to me, How old are they both?

Buff orphington looks like a pullet!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> The 2 gold wyandottes look like cockerels to me, How old are they both?
> 
> Buff orphington looks like a pullet!


Exact age is unknown is what the original post states; a few week old. They look to be at least 8-12 weeks old to me.


----------



## soosywoosy (Oct 15, 2021)

I didn't really hear what he said when I asked how old they were, just that it was something weeks, so they might well be around 12 weeks. This is a photo from today.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cockerels.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Cockerels


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

soosywoosy said:


> Hi, I acquired these three chickens from a neighbour who didn't know much about them except that they were some weeks old (I can't remember what he said). After an internet search, I think they are Orpingtons and I had assumed they were hens, looking at the black ones though, I'm concerned they have a roostery look about them. So, am I right about the breed and can any of you tell me if they are male or female?
> View attachment 43032


Gold Laced Wyandotte cockerels.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

soosywoosy said:


> I thought those legs looked like they were for strutting. I looked up Wyandotte and the buff one is probably one aswell. How long before they show something that makes it more obvious if they're male or female?
> View attachment 43033


Buff orpington pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now to convince those boys they need to protect the little girl.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hens


----------

